# Deaf dog training tips?



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I may be taking in a deaf puppy as a foster (not a golden), and would like to know if anyone has any tips or ideas for training. We already have looked into a vibrating collar for recall and to get her attention for hand sgnal commands when she is not directly near us. Any other novel ideas?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's a really good site that you could look over:

http://www.deafdogs.org/

My friend said that her deaf dog was much easier to train than her hearing dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed out on this question. I knew a family that had a deaf Dalmation. The dog understood sign language. Sometimes local high schools have have Adult Education classes and you guessed it, they offer American Sign Language classes!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I work with special ed preschoolers (I'm an occupational therapist) and have some knowledge of sign language. I'm also looking into getting her a vibrating collar that translates like this....short vibration, look at me, then I give sign, long vibration means COME HERE NOW. Hoping to get some of this training under our belts while I'm on vacation.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

We use little keychain lights as a marker("clicker") for training. Some people use a hand signal but in our experience the light has worked better (as long as you aren't working in strong daylight!).


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

You can communicate with your pet by teaching them how to "read" sign language. Deaf dogs are often hyper sensitive to ques, changes in lighting, smells, air flow/pressure, motion/movements and vibrations.

A few tools you can use to help train are 

- Flashlights
- Vibrating Collar (great for getting your dogs attentiong)
- Plain old simple touch

One thing to remember, Never sneak up on a deaf puppy or dog when they are sleeping. You do not want to startle them! Stomp your foot, before reaching down to touch them.


----------

